# How's this lens? Sigma 28-70mm f/2.8-4



## Cop J (Feb 27, 2010)

Sigma 28-70mm f/2.8-4
[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Sigma-28-70mm-2-8-4-Lens-Canon/dp/B000H38ANO[/ame]

Does anyone on here have this lens? How does this compare to the 18-55mm kit lens? I honestly don't like using the kit lens a lot because it just doesn't take sharp pictures like I am looking for and the low light on it sucks, but this lens can stop all the way down to 2.8! 

If this lens is any good, I think this may replace my kit lens as a walk around lens, everyday lens.


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 27, 2010)

I haven't used it, bit I've heard that it's a decent lens.  Not top of the line, but pretty good for the price.

Yes, it can 'open up' all the way to F2.8, but only at the wide end of the zoom.  It still only has a max aperture of F4 at the long end of the zoom.  That is certainly better than the kit lens, but it's not as good as a lens that can hold F2.8 throughout the whole zoom range.


----------



## Cop J (Feb 27, 2010)

Will this lens work for my Canon EOS 1000D/XS? 

I may sell my kit lens for this if this is a good alternative... BTW I can't really afford to keep both, it's either one or the other.


----------



## TheDirtStreet (Feb 28, 2010)

One thing to take into consideration with this lens is that it's designed for a full frame sensor. It can be used on a APS-c chip sensor but it's going to effectively increase your focal length. 

What this means is that your sensor is smaller than a full frame, there for has roughly a 1.6x increase in focal length. So this lens would give you roughly 44mm to 115mm not the 28-70mm it would with a full frame sensor like the 5D. At least that's the li Also this will change your aperture also. I don't remember what the difference on those is, but it won't truly be the 2.8f it claims. 

Just some food for thought. If you want a Sigma lens for a APS-c sensor that won't give you a "magnification" factor, check out their DC lens. Those are specifically designed for the smaller sensor cameras like the Canon Rebel line.


----------

